# Treiber-CD gesucht



## Adam Wille (27. August 2002)

Hoi 

Da ich bei der Installation meiner Grafikkarte eigentlich mal von ganz vorne anfangen wollte, wollte ich anstatt gleich Detonatoren o.ä. auf die Platte zu semmeln, erstmal die Standard-Treiber des Herstellers für die GraKa installieren - wird ja mit 'ner Treiber-CD eigentlich mitgeliefert.

Nun habe ich die aber gesucht...und gesucht....und nicht gefunden, scheint mir abhanden gekommen zu sein. 

Meine Frage ist daher:
Hat jemand vielleicht die "normale" Treiber-CD für eine

*Creative Geforce 2 MX AGP*

?

Wäre mir ganz recht, die mir mal brennen zu können oder derjenige sie mir, liegt mir echt am Herzen. 

Geist


----------



## eViLaSh (28. August 2002)

jo, ich hab die 

allerdings versteh ich ned, wieso du nicht gleich die deto´s installieren willst ?

die normalen treiber für die creative sind egtl. ziemlich kacke  

also ich würde dir schon empfehlen *gleich* die deto´s  zu installieren !! 
das andere würde nur nachteile bringen :-(


----------



## goggaga (28. August 2002)

*chip.de*

hey, wenn du treiber brauchst für deine geforce2, dann schau mal unter...http://www.chip.de/downloads_updates/downloads_updates_85557.html...ansonsten direkt bei "NVIDIA" einloggen...viel erfolg!

-gogaga-


----------



## Adam Wille (28. August 2002)

Hi,

also es ist für mich kein Problem, die Deto's irgendwo zu finden und zu installieren. 

Da ich aber seit kurzer Zeit ziemliche Probleme mit der GraKa habe, will ich einfach nur mal sichergehen, dass das nur an den Treibern liegt und nicht irgendwo in der Hardware.

Deshalb dachte ich mir:

Wäre cool, einfach mal die mitgelieferten Creative-Treiber zu installieren - falls die problemlos laufen, dann liegt's irgendwo an den Treibern - falls aber auch die schon die Karte nicht stabil zum Laufen bekommen, dann müsste's ja doch irgendwo ein Problem mit der Karte oder dem Mainboard geben.

Ist da was falsches an dem Gedanken? 

Geist


----------



## eViLaSh (29. August 2002)

jain, eigentlich ned 

aber die treiber von creative sind auch nur "modifizierte" deto´s. eigentlich kein unterschied...

wenn du wirklich probleme mit dem treiber hast, versuch einfach andere deto´s !

zur NOT könnt ich dir die schon mal schicken...aber wieso kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht


----------



## Adam Wille (29. August 2002)

Hy,

also zu mir wurde kürzlich auch gemeint, dass wenn meine GraKa noch verkauft werden würde, auf der zugehörigen Treiber-CD diejenigen neuesten Treiber zu finden wären, die es bei Creative selbst auf der HP auch bloß gibt.

Ich dachte halt irgendwie, da wären uralt-Treiber oder so drauf zu finden, die zwar kaum hohe Performance bieten, aber erstmal stabil laufen...wohl geirrt.

Also hab ich mal die 28.32 und 29.42 gezogen und keine von beiden läuft stabil. :-/

Habe mal dazu Creative Blaster Control installiert und dieses meldet sowohl bei "System", als auch bei "DirectX" nen Fehler:

System:
103. Please ensure that TurboMode ist enabled in BIOS.

---> kannsch gar nix mit anfangen, so eine Einstellung gibt es in meinem BIOS nicht...

DirectX:
400. Some DirectX files are missing or corrupted. Please reinstall DirectX.

---> Neueste Version 8.1 war drauf und auch bei Neuinstallation kommt nix gescheites hinzu...

Also ich steh' daher momentan relativ ratlos da. 

Einziger Anhaltspunkt, den ich noch habe:
Vor einiger Zeit konnte ich nichtmal Win98/Win98SE/WinME installieren, ohne dass mir ein Bluescreen in die Installation zwischengefahren ist.
Das hat sich mittlerweile wieder gelegt, obwohl ich nix geändert hab'.

Jedoch kann ich sowohl 3DMark2001 nicht installieren, als auch kein DVD-Ripping vornehmen, da jedesmal mit einem kernel32.dll-Fehler argumentiert wird und die Anwendung, bzw. deren Installation abbricht.

Geist


----------



## eViLaSh (29. August 2002)

hmhmhm, das klingt nach etwas größerem...

hast du schonmal probiert, dein komplettes system neu drauf zu haun ?

ich würd an deiner stelle mal die komplette platte löschen und alles neu installieren...


----------



## Adam Wille (30. August 2002)

Ja, alles schon mehrfach hinter mir. 

Ich denk' irgendwie schon an ein Hardware-Problem, entweder Board oder CPU.

Da ich für beides aber keinen Ersatz habe, kann ich nicht testen ob in der Richtung irgendwas faul ist...

Geist


----------



## wowbi (1. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Hy,
> 
> also zu mir wurde kürzlich auch gemeint, dass wenn meine GraKa noch verkauft werden würde, auf der zugehörigen Treiber-CD diejenigen neuesten Treiber zu finden wären, die es bei Creative selbst auf der HP auch bloß gibt.
> ...



ganz einfach:

//dos mode
//format c:
dann viel spass.
ach ja: 
installier win xp ... das lohnt sich ... bis longhorn kommt dauerts noch was.
ach ja: ruf mal die hotline von LEADTEK an. die helfen, egal welchen Hersteller du hast. Wenn du in der deutschen Hotline anrufst, wirst du sogar vom chef selber bedient. das muss man sich mal reinziehen 
die nummer geb ich dir wenn interesse besteht, per pm, is nämlich ne Berliner Nummer, und die steht nirgends in nem buch etc


----------

